# solid yellow labs



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, I have a colony of solid yellow labs (no black at all, fins or otherwise). They are not albino as they have black eyes. I have heard varying opinions so am a little confused as to whether they are a true species or hybrids. Can anyone help?


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

this is a pic of the juvies (apologize for the quality) they are all yellow (no black) and whitish bellies. The mothers are about 2.5 inches and are identical.

Are these hybrids?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Its possible they have been line bred to remove the black bar on the dorsal fin but these could also be hybrids. 

Often times you'll find yellow labs that have been crossed with Metriaclima estherae (aka red zebra) and the fry turn out something like the fish you have however the mouth is usually more zebra like (flat) rather than yellow lab (pointy).
--
Paul


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

great, thanks for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Those look cool...I have the albino version...solid yellow is nice


----------

